# Lathe Chip Shield



## jlmanatee (Nov 22, 2020)

This is someone else's idea.  I'm unsure who now, but thank you.  After my original chip shield busted at it's hinge, I was going to make a new one when I spotted this idea.  I had a spare magnetic indicator holder that I didn't really like anyway, so this idea made use of it and was much easier to make than something like my original chip shield.  It's also infinitely versatile.  It can be stationary or, mounted on the carriage, it can follow the tool.  Incidentally, that little 3-jaw chuck had a TIR of less than 2 thou.  Hooray for me!


----------



## NC Rick (Nov 22, 2020)

Nice!  I was thinking of Something similar just toady.  I need one at the back of my late as it resides neat the middle of the shop.

thanks for sharing!


----------



## NC Rick (Nov 22, 2020)

How thick is the plexiglass?


----------



## jlmanatee (Nov 22, 2020)

NC Rick said:


> How thick is the plexiglass?


It's some Lexan I had laying around.  0.093" thick


----------



## tjb (Nov 22, 2020)

jlmanatee said:


> This is someone else's idea. I'm unsure who now, but thank you.


Probably darkzero.  Loads of good stuff here:









						My Misc Quickie Projects
					

Firgure I'd make a thread to document some of my quick & simple projects that don't justify getting their own thread. :big grin:




					www.hobby-machinist.com
				




Regards,
Terry


----------

